# New smoker build FINISHED



## wolfmann (Dec 8, 2011)

I am building a new smoker. This one is 6 foot long 24 inch pipe and a 24 by 24 inch firebox. Here are some pictures of what I have done.


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking good, did you use the calculator?

http://webpages.charter.net/tomchism/BBQ CALC Forms/BBQ Smoker Calculators.htm


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 8, 2011)

Impressive.  Can't wait to see your first Q-view.


----------



## wolfmann (Dec 8, 2011)

No I did not use the calculator this was the request of the guy I am building it for. I will also add a grate inside the firebox so he can grill in it.


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 8, 2011)

The reason i ask is; it doesn't look like it has enough air flow (dampers) in the fire box


----------



## wolfmann (Dec 9, 2011)

I just run the calculator and believe it or not I am right on with both the exhaust and the air intake. Maybe it looks smaller in the picture it is actually a 12" circle so half of that is what the calculator has as a 1.


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 9, 2011)

OH..................12" should be fine.

I couldn't tell in the pics.

You're doing a fantastic job, keep up the good work


----------



## wolfmann (Dec 14, 2011)

A few more pictures of the build.


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2011)

Dang your smoker looks real good...great job !


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 15, 2011)

It looks amazing great build and you did it quick quick .


----------



## sunman76 (Dec 15, 2011)

Do Ya get to test it out for him...lol  looks great


----------



## alelover (Dec 15, 2011)

That's a great looking smoker. Can't wait to see it fired up.


----------



## fourthwind (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice work!    Are you going to put tuning plates in it?


----------



## wolfmann (Dec 15, 2011)

Well I am done with the smoker. I added some tubing under the smoker to have space to store stuff and put the serving shelve up. I like painting it first before I weld it in place it is so much either to get paint in to all the corners and spaces on the grate that way.I think it came out sweet.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2011)

That's a beauty!

Nice build!

Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## dragons breath (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice huge backyard smoker! You have skills. I like the trap door on the exhaust end. The paint really professionalizes it.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## wolfmann (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments. Well he picked it up yesterday and was happy was what i build for him. As luck will have it I also sold my own smoker i build a year ago to a young man looking for a used smoker. He is happy with it actually cooked on it yesterday afternoon. LOL So now I am trying to figure out my next build.


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 23, 2011)

Damn man good work! Hope you'll post your next build for us to see as well!


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice...........It really cleaned up great


----------



## wolfmann (Dec 23, 2011)

I will do that. I am thinking of building a double smoker where you have a 20" x36" pipe on either side and build a 20" x 20" by 40" tall square cooking chamber in the middle with the firebox set in the middle under the upright. Maybe have a couple of dampers to control each chamber. I think I will work that out in my head and see what I can come up with.


----------

